# Cannondale Synapse Fork



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

Does anyone knoe]w the difference between cannondale's save vs. pave fork. I think both are used on the synapse models. The only thing i saw different was the rake. The save has 45 the pave has 50. Other than this is there anything i'm missing. Also, has anyone ever replaced their fork from a 45 to a 50 on a synapse. Is the handling any significantly different? Thanks for your input.


----------

